# Avoid Compulsory Registration in a Website



## freakitude (Sep 10, 2006)

Many websites on internet need you to register to acess the information, like many forums force you to register to have acess to their discussion pages. Below are some techniques that i found to bypass compulsory registrations on websites.  
*img153.imageshack.us/img153/9120/clipboard01bc0.jpg​ *Bugmenot- Free login Details to bypass compulsory registration*
  Bugmenot is a groovy website to find and share logins for websites that force you to register. Just fill in the web adress in the search box and Login details will be provided if available for that particular site.  
  For more information on using Bugmenot, you can see  Wikihow  Article on using Bugmenot.
  Also you can download Bugmenot Firefox Extension to bypass compulsory web  registration via Firefox’s right-click context menu.
*Google Bot*
  Most of the websites today get maximum number of visitors from google. So all the websites including ones that require registration, would like to see their content indexed by Google. Therefore as soon as they detect the google bot, they allow it to acess pages that are normally restricted to human users, so if a normal human being visits the website using a web browser, he is politely redirected to the “Please register first” webpage.
  There is a cool Firefox Extension called Firefox User Agent Switcher that lets you switch the user agent so that the reg-only website is fooled to think that you are a web spider.
  You can download the Firefox user agent switcher extension here . After downloading and installing the extension you have to do the following:-
Goto Tools>>Extensions>>Select User Agent Switcher
  Click Options button and select User Agents from the Sidebar.
  Then click Add to add new User Agent.
  In the description box write “Google Bot” and in the User Agent Box write “Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; googlebot/2.1; +*www.google.com/bot.html)” .
  Done. Enjoy ! 
*Bypass Registration on Websites with Google Cache*
  This trick even work on some websites that usually require paid registration in  order to access their content.  
  Find the exact page that you want in a list of Google search results. For example, if you know there’s a page on RegisteredAccess.com that has some data about turtles that is only accessible to registered users, you can search on google for “site:RegisteredAccess.com turtles”. Once you find the link to this article, you can simple click on “Cached” to see what version Google has.
  Fore more information, Visit Related  Wikihow


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 11, 2006)

"THanks thanks thanks":claps


----------



## --Neo-- (Sep 12, 2006)

very kool man!!! thanx a lot


----------



## mediator (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice info!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 12, 2006)

BugMeNot is a good tool. I'm using its Firefox extension since ages


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice info.Thnx


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice info man !


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 12, 2006)

Rakesh...remember I had given you a link to this site when I gave you webpages for your debate...?


----------



## ajay_sparklingboy@yahoo.c (Sep 12, 2006)

nice and  understandable for a school student like me


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 12, 2006)

is the first method illegal or not, plz clarify

if not so, what if users get free rs and other service logins from there


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 12, 2006)

@freakitude: you deserve a rep for this, and you get it.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 14, 2006)

cool.........but i don't think this works 4 torrent sites though


----------



## nitish_mythology (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool Info...
Thnx!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks! Reps for you.


----------



## speedster (Sep 20, 2006)

wooooow that is great site and thanks


----------



## adit_sen (Sep 21, 2006)

hahah. there are even logins for the digit forum. lol


----------



## freakitude (Sep 21, 2006)

ya 

Username     speedster
Password     25238067


----------



## sanju (Sep 22, 2006)

ha ha ha freakitude
thanx


----------



## friend_foru2121 (Jan 4, 2007)

grt bro nice post


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 4, 2007)

everyone who uses firefox , bug me not is a essential. My friend is using it form long time . Very useful


----------



## gaganspidey (Jan 11, 2007)

Good trick !


----------



## tintin100 (Jan 14, 2007)

I know a big forum where every single id appearing on bug me not is banned by the admin and the message appears while trying to login "He he... dont use fake id, u r banned for ever"

Funny, isnt it?


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 15, 2007)

BugMeNot's in the zone from quite some time.

Initially, when no one was aware of it, it worked fine. But now, sites r becomin wary and not many registrations work now. In fact, it rarely works now. The GoogleBot method is a better way now.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 15, 2007)

^^can u please explain how to use google bot method ????


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2007)

@phenom u need to replace the user agent of ur browser wit that of a google bot.. Chk the 1st post


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 15, 2007)

^^oops , I missed it. thanx anyways.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 15, 2007)

that's a good post, +1


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 15, 2007)

phenom... freakitude mentioned it to an extent here:


> Google Bot
> Most of the websites today get maximum number of visitors from google. So all the websites including ones that require registration, would like to see their content indexed by Google. Therefore as soon as they detect the google bot, they allow it to acess pages that are normally restricted to human users, so if a normal human being visits the website using a web browser, he is politely redirected to the “Please register first” webpage.
> There is a cool Firefox Extension called Firefox User Agent Switcher that lets you switch the user agent so that the reg-only website is fooled to think that you are a web spider.
> You can download the Firefox user agent switcher extension here . After downloading and installing the extension you have to do the following:-
> ...


__________

In case u need a flash tutorial to convert firefox to googlebots :
*www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=videos/firefox-user-agent-googlebot

To change the User Agent string, just enter about:config as an address in the address bar of FireFox, the location where you normally enter a URL (link). I recommend to preserve the original value, which you can get when you enter just about:  in the address bar.
Now press the right mouse button to get the context menu and select "String" from the menu entry "New". Enter the preference name "general.useragent.override", without the quotes. Next, enter the new User Agent value you want Mozilla Firefox to use. Like _Googlebot/2.1 (+*www.googlebot.com/bot.html)_. Check the new value by entering about: in the address bar.
My about:config string for _general.useragent.extra.firefox_ is _Firefox/2.0 MEGAUPLOAD 1.0 RAPIDSHARE 1.0 *Googlebot 2.1*_ directly. All in one solution.

Works in most cases for GoogleBottin... but sites r gettin clever... so no guarantee it'll work for every site!!!


----------



## cool2c43 (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks dude


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

hehe


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 18, 2007)

very good.
*Keep it up*


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 20, 2007)

This is a very good way..........

You need to visit a forum just once coz you found a useful link in some search engine, and you will need to register and activate the account by opening an email inbox, and when you reach the page, you find it was about something else............. Isn't that frustrating?? Thumbs up for bugmenot...


----------



## pirates1323 (Jan 26, 2007)

yes yes ... i keep on thinkin tht why google can access these type of sites but not us .... i got the answer .. awsome thxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

